# Ernest Borel Cocktail (Kaleidoscope) Ladies Watch! Syncron 1970s Vintage!



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Many years ago I bought my wife an Ernest Borel automatic ladies watch off Ebay. She really likes the Twist O Flex bands so I put one of those on it and she's been wearing it every day for years now.

Here it is along with my Doxa Sub 300T Professional 2002 Re-Issue:



During my various watch searches, I've stumbled upon the Ernest Borel Cocktail watches. Since I'm a huge Doxa fan, I like the fact that Doxa, Ernest Borel, and Cyma were the three brands owned by Synchron (forming their triangle logo). I find the kaleidoscope effect of these watching simply amazing and unique. The story goes that they were first introduced in 1940 and celebrate their 75th anniversary now in 2015. They were supposedly not sold in the US, but were available on cruise ships and in ports in the Caribbean. They gained a reputation as a unique watch that people bought while on vacation. The watches are Swiss made winding watches. They were available in many different models with different pinwheels and in all kinds of colors (purple and turquoise and red along with black and gold and brown and white). There were men's versions as well. Factory Borel leather straps had gold stamped patterns on them.

Ernest Borel re-introduced the Cocktail watch as an automatic in 2013. They retail at a few select online and storefronts here in the US for a little over $1700.

My wife's birthday is coming up next month and I showed her a YouTube video of an Ernest Borel Cocktail watch a couple months ago and she said she liked it because of how new tit was.

So I started looking on Ebay and bid and lost a couple. They seem to sell in very good condition for around $100-$200.

I finally won one for $95 and it arrived today and I am thrilled with it. It's in excellent condition with almost no wear to the gold plated case and the crystal looks perfect on the face and on the see-through back. The original white strap would probably clean up, but I bought a Twist O Flex (12mm) for it since that's what my wife likes.

This particular model has the Synchron triangle on the crown and says Ernest Borel in the tiniest marking on the opposite side of the gold plated case. The white face and red hands are perfect and I am very happy I didn't win the brown one I bid on. The white just pops like crazy with the gold. The gold underneath the white turning kaleidoscope reflects like crazy. This model also has the tiny clear dots or beads around the circumference. They cause an additional flash as the kaleidoscope spins. The red hour and minute hand markers are easy to see and the face is truly mesmerizing as it turns.











I can't wait to give it to my wife next month! I wonder what women's opinion is of these watches today? For $100, I think they're quite special and well made. This one is working perfectly, so I think it's a great deal.

I added a link to a YouTube video I posted so you can see the watch in action:






I'd love to hear your opinions!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Those are very interesting, I've never seen them before. And I like the Borel in your first picture a lot.


----------



## SilkeN (Apr 19, 2014)

Wonderful these Borel watches ae very special and becoming. I'm sure she'll love it. You can also find this special watches for male or the table. The price usually are not as smal as your bargain and the quality is nice.

Kind reagards Silke


----------



## ArchieGoodwin (Jun 17, 2012)

Just fell across this post while researching Synchron. I collect vintage Accutrons primarily, but have and like mechanicals as well, and occasionally find a watch I must buy my wife ;-) Among her pieces she has a multi set collection of Croton Nivada Grenchen Coloramas, and a Ernest Borel cocktail watch as well. I just purchased another, one that prominently has the Synchron logo displayed on the dial, and found your post while searching. I was not aware of the history and connection between Doxa, Cyma, etc. Thanks for the info. 

Eric


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I too have bid on a few of these. I found them a year ago, and since have not looked.

I agree they are stunning watches. And sometimes you can get a good deal.

Let us know if your wife likes it!

Happy Christmas!


----------



## mrv (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a couple of those too! They are awesome!!!


----------

